# Tips for easier opening Camelbak?



## NuMexJoe (Jan 12, 2004)

My wife's got a new CB bladder and is finding it difficult to unscrew the mouth for filling. She had me try it, and indeed it was tight, despite her not really cranking it down last time she filled it. Anyone try using some lube on that O-ring? I've got some silicone vacuum grease, but it's thick sticky stuff meant for glass petcocks, etc. Ideas? TIA,
- Joe


----------



## anthrax (Oct 27, 2004)

Personally I would not lube the lid. It would seem to me that you want a tight fitting cap on a hydration pack. You don't want to have a crash land on your back pack and lose all of your Water.

If you do want to lube the unit I think you are on the right track with silicone based lube because it is likely that any petroleum based products will probably eat the material the lid and or bladder is made out of.

Or switch to another Hydration system like Hydrapack with a Velcro sealed balder system.

I have been riding a Hydrapack for four seasons and have had no issues with leaks what so ever.

And its real easy to open.

Good Luck

A


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

I lube the ring with canola oil. Problem solved!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

good idea.. i might try that too..sometimes it gets quite stuck.. even after equalizing the bladder...


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Dec 25, 2003)

anthrax said:


> Or switch to another Hydration system like Hydrapack with a Velcro sealed balder system.
> 
> I have been riding a Hydrapack for four seasons and have had no issues with leaks what so ever.
> 
> ...


Are Hydrapak's even still around? Used to love mine when I had it, much more than my Mule.
Lou.


----------



## Fairchild (Mar 9, 2007)

Try one of those packs that has the velcro seal. I have an older one and it's still working fine.


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

I have the same problem with my old Camelbak bladder, which hubby started using his lid started leaking. I got a new bladder (has the wide drink mouth or something like that? no valve to turn it on/off) and it's much easier to open.

That, or get the Wingnut Hyper 2.5, which comes with a bladder. Whoever makes that has a very easy to open bladder! Won't work Camelbak's, though


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

crisillo said:


> good idea.. i might try that too..sometimes it gets quite stuck.. even after equalizing the bladder...


If it's _really_ stuck I've used a pair of channel locks to grab the handle on the cap.


----------



## lusdawg (Jun 27, 2005)

Do you keep it in the fridge? I've noticed that when I store the bladder in the fridge, the bladder top is very difficult to unscrew. I let it warm for at least an hour before trying to open it and save a bunch of frustration. Also, make sure the sealing ring is in the proper place at the top of the threads and not getting caught in the threads.


----------



## anthrax (Oct 27, 2004)

upstateSC-rider said:


> Are Hydrapak's even still around? Used to love mine when I had it, much more than my Mule.
> Lou.


I love mine.

The thing I like best is that you can turn the bladder in side out and scrub the crap out of it.

Plus it's a real nice pack.

My LBS still sells them

Hydrapak


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

maybe some wrist, forearm exercises to build raw brute strength.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Who cares how hard it is to unscrew, she's got you right? You should be doing all of that kind of stuff for her anyway. What kind of gentleman are you?


----------



## Sir Stuey (Apr 15, 2007)

I only have this problem when opening a bladder that's been stagnant for a while. Filling it with warm to hot water through the tube usually helps loosen it out a bit.


----------



## slaw (Apr 6, 2004)

Yup, every few months I clean up the threads and put just a few drops of cooking oil on them. One good thing about the camelbak lid is that when the grip bar on the lid is vertical, I know that it won't leak in that position, so I don't have to overtighten it.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

I had the same problem a while back, so one day at work, I threw this together out of scrap lumber.

It works like a charm. All you have to do is gauge the distance between the posts (2" center to center), screw 'em to a board and you're all set. It just gives your hands something bigger to grab onto.

No, the notch doesn't do anything, but I guess once it's put into production, you could make that a bottle opener. :thumbsup: 

fp


----------



## NuMexJoe (Jan 12, 2004)

You're right, of course, and ultimately I'm the one who had to open it. But when I'm at work and she's at home and wanting to ride, it means she borrows mine and says it tastes funny.
- Joe



DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Who cares how hard it is to unscrew, she's got you right? You should be doing all of that kind of stuff for her anyway. What kind of gentleman are you?


----------



## NuMexJoe (Jan 12, 2004)

You nailed it - it'd been sitting since a weekend at Wolf Creek in Feb. I'll tell her if she'd just ride more often, this and many other problems would vanish! And next time I'll have her try the hot ater trick when she calls me at work to ask if she can borrow my pack. Finch's solution would work, too, but I've got enough juryrigged, single purpose tools laying about the garage already. Thx,
- Joe



Sir Stuey said:


> I only have this problem when opening a bladder that's been stagnant for a while. Filling it with warm to hot water through the tube usually helps loosen it out a bit.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

NuMexJoe said:


> You're right, of course, and ultimately I'm the one who had to open it. But when I'm at work and she's at home and wanting to ride, it means she borrows mine and says it tastes funny.
> - Joe


Ha,ha,ha just doing my best at putting you in the dog house.


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

New CB bladders work real smooth, but the factory lube wears out - especially if you occasionally sterilize them with bleach/water. And not only do they get hard to open, but when you're putting the lid on (full of drink of course) the oring will hang up - and give you a leak!

I cook with olive oil, so that's what the ring gets lubed with. Works like a charm and lasts for months. Doesn't take much, either.


----------



## Sir Stuey (Apr 15, 2007)

wadester said:


> I cook with olive oil, so that's what the ring gets lubed with. Works like a charm and lasts for months. Doesn't take much, either.


Extra light or extra virgin?

I'm not sure if I'm mostly serious or mostly silly.


----------



## Kanga (Sep 14, 2004)

upstateSC-rider said:


> Are Hydrapak's even still around? Used to love mine when I had it, much more than my Mule.
> Lou.


They're still around. They have a well-designed bladder with a roll top, that can be turned inside out for cleaning and has a detachable hose. Saw them with a booth at Sea Otter, and have been using they're glacier pack for almost a year. Straps started fraying and pulling out, but they warrantied it with the new '07 model, which has a different design where the straps attach and looks a lot more durable.


----------



## robdamanii (Sep 27, 2005)

anthrax said:


> I love mine.
> 
> The thing I like best is that you can turn the bladder in side out and scrub the crap out of it.
> 
> ...


Ditto on the Hydrapak. I ride with a Borracho and absolutely will NEVER go back to camelbak bladders.


----------



## Dave. (Apr 12, 2004)

*Thanks Anthrax*



anthrax said:


> ... switch to another Hydration system like Hydrapack ...


Read this thread last week with the same complaint as the original poster. Pipe wrenches and canola oil was what I had been doing for months with mine, *****ing about it before every ride. PITA it was.

So I read this thread and saw "Hydrapak". I had never heard of it so I visited their site and bought one that day (an '07 Big Sur). Used it twice since. Excellent system ... way easier to load up than camelbak. Much better bite valve too. Thanks Anthrax and other posters for the advice!


----------



## UberFly (Apr 10, 2006)

It helps to yell and swear a lot - for some reason that gives you the super human strength needed to turn that stupid lid.


----------



## Homebrew (Jan 2, 2004)

All good tips so far but one more is to not tighten it as much. When it's wet, it will go on a lot tighter. Then after it sits for a while and drys out, it's a beeyoch to get off without pliers (or fp's Camelbak lid removal jig). Try to find the minimum tightness to keep it sealed.


----------



## BelaySlave (Aug 4, 2004)

I sprained my right thumb several weeks ago trying to unscrew my hydration bladder.


----------



## sonyisdope (Jul 24, 2004)

Yeah Camelback's are ridiculous. Get a Hydrapack, or at least a Hydrapack bladder! Either one will change your life! They are an awesome company to deal with as well.

A buddy of mine was boiling his Hydrapack bladder to decontaminate it, and fell asleep while it was boiling. He awoke to his smoke alarm going off as the water had all evaporated and his hydrapack bite valve melted to his pot at home. He was fine, didn't burn down his house, called Hydrapack and they sent him a new bite valve!


----------



## Chris130 (Mar 28, 2005)

I have used Ultimate Direction roll-top bladders for years now.

I love the roll-top velcro design - easy to fill & clean and zero leakage. I have the 128 oz version, and like the fact that if I don't want to fill it all the way up, I can roll-down the excess bladder for a nice fit. I use it in a Wingnut Hyper 3.0 currently.

Definitely DO use a CamelBak bite-valve though - that's still the best design going (and it fits on the Ult Direction hose just fine).

Cheers, Chris


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Dec 25, 2003)

Dave. said:


> Read this thread last week with the same complaint as the original poster. Pipe wrenches and canola oil was what I had been doing for months with mine, *****ing about it before every ride. PITA it was.
> 
> So I read this thread and saw "Hydrapak". I had never heard of it so I visited their site and bought one that day (an '07 Big Sur). Used it twice since. Excellent system ... way easier to load up than camelbak. Much better bite valve too. Thanks Anthrax and other posters for the advice!


Do they still use that spring-loaded valve? Those were pretty cool.
Lou


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

ArmySlowRdr said:


> maybe some wrist, forearm exercises to build raw brute strength.


hell yeah.....


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

NuMexJoe said:


> petcock


huh huh


----------



## extrmtao (Mar 27, 2006)

I run hot water over my lid when it is tough to open. This normally helps a bunchl


----------

